# New forum titles (well not that new but I'm slow on the uptake)



## Crackle (13 Sep 2012)

Is there a list somewhere of what they are, that I've missed. I didn't realize that there where new ones, I thought people were just trending with Uber member and such like?


----------



## Norm (13 Sep 2012)

If you mean the bit under your name, those aren't forum titles but can be user-edited. And no, there isn't q list, they are 'roll yer own'.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2012)

I know you can role your own, as you put it but there's a standard list as well or used to be if you never chose one.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

There is a listing but it's not available to see on this forum.
With the advent of the changeable titles since the last software, it's now irrelevant.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2012)

Crackle said:


> I know you can role your own, as you put it but there's a standard list as well or used to be if you never chose one.


 
Yours comes up as 'mardy old git' on mine crax!


----------



## MacB (13 Sep 2012)

I have no comment to make on the question in the OP but wanted to register my agreement with the thread title...yes Crax is slow on the uptake


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2012)

Than you all for contributions, I'll treasure them.


----------



## Shaun (14 Sep 2012)

They're now based on minimum trophy points (_as opposed to post count_) and are no longer public, but for the record they are:

New Member (0)
Member (50)
Regular (100)
Active Member (250)
Well-Known Member (500)
Senior Member (750)
Über Member (1000)
Veteran (1500)
Guru (2000)
Legendary Member (2500)
Forum GOD! (3300)
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Nihal (13 Nov 2012)

Forum GOD???????


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2012)

Nihal said:


> Forum GOD???????


 
He he ... it'll take you a while and you'll probably wear out a couple of computers in the process ... but if you fancy taking up the challenge ...


----------

